# Bootcamp: impossible d'ouvrir le panneau de configuration



## Bob51430 (8 Août 2012)

Bonjours à tous.

Depuis que je suis sous ML je ne peut plus accéder au panneau de configuration Bootcamp de Windows.
J'ai le message "Une erreur est survenue lors de l&#8217;accès aux réglages pour le disque dur démarrage.
Vous ne disposez peut être pas des privilèges pour changer de disque de démarrage. Veuillez vérifier vos privilèges et réessayer."

Avez vous déjà eu ce problème? J'ai remis les permission sur Mac OS mais sa n'a rien changé.

Merci

Edit: Je suis sur un Macbook Pro Retina avec Bootcamp à jours sur Mac OS et sur Windows


----------



## Bob51430 (11 Août 2012)

Personne? :/


----------



## Vinky (28 Août 2012)

Même souci avec Windows 8 RTM (je n'avais aucun souci auparavant avec Windows 7). Personne n'a de solution ?


----------



## veyban (6 Septembre 2012)

UP même probleme


----------



## Mad Keyboard (10 Octobre 2012)

J'ai le même soucis !!
Je pense que ça vient de Windows, y'a plein de restrictions d'accès qu'on avait pas sur 7 :s
Toujours personne ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2012)

Sauf erreur Windows 8 n'est pas sorti officiellement, donc Apple ne va pas bouger


----------



## hell0world (4 Novembre 2012)

Problème toujours d'actu sous W8 version finale, lié à un problème de droits...

Pour le contourner:

- Ouvrir le bloc notes
- Coller la ligne suivante à l'intérieur:
runas /trustlevel:0x20000 "C:\Windows\System32\AppleControlPanel.exe"
- L'enregistrer sous le nom "BootCampControlPanel.cmd"
- Créer un raccourci vers le fichier créé
- Clic droit dessus, "Propriétés", "Avancé", Cocher "Exécuter en tant qu'administrateur" 

Le panneau de configuration BootCamp est désormais accessible grâce à un double clic sur ce raccourci. 

Enjoy


----------



## Vinky (4 Novembre 2012)

hell0world a dit:


> Problème toujours d'actu sous W8 version finale, lié à un problème de droits...
> 
> Pour le contourner:
> 
> ...


Fonctionne parfaitement 

Merci beaucoup 

PS : Par contre, pas besoin de raccourcis, un simple exécuter en tant qu'adminsitrateur suffit 

PPS : En attendant, j'ai découvert un soft pour "palier" le souci du trackpad : Trackpad++ Qui fonctionne très bien et très pratique car ajoute de nouvelles gestures comme le précédent/suivant ou le retour sur le bureau ou pouvoir scroller en inversé comme sous lion/mountain/lion. http://trackpad.powerplan7.com/downloads.htm


----------



## hell0world (4 Novembre 2012)

Yes, le raccourci n'est pas obligatoire, c'est une question de goût  

J'ai galéré à trouver en tout cas, et c'était pas très pratique de ne pas pouvoir gérer la luminosité des touches/ecrian sans le clavier...

Sinon, Trackpad ++ j'en ai entendu parler, ça vaut vraiment le coup ? ça fonctionne en complément de bootcamp ?

Edit: Testé. Belle initiative mais je trouve qu'il ralentit la fluidité de la souris. A régler plus minutieusement sans doute...


----------



## Vinky (4 Novembre 2012)

Ah ouais ? De mon côté j'avais toujours les touches fonctionnelles, marrant. La seule chose qui me manquait c'est le clic au touché.

Pour ce qui est de Trackpad++, oui tu as les réglages possibles (gérer les gestures plus personnalisé etc... (dans le systray)


----------



## doremon35 (1 Février 2013)

Je déterre un peu ce topic, vous m'en excuserez 

La solution la plus simple pour accéder au panneau de configuration de bootcamp est de créer un compte non administrateur. Peu commun mais lessentiel est que ça marche 

a+


----------

